# Sweet Home Chicago - Blues Basics



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lots of tasty tricks and licks to spice up the ol' 1-4-5! Thanks!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

really appreciate you checking this out!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. When I get back to “Sweet Home Toronto” I’m definitely going to give this another look.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sure appreciate you checking it out!


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Great video. Really love how you talk through the licks and keep it as simple as possible. Really helps us, ah hum, less skilled players ;-)

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello Jeff...sure appreciate the kind feedback sir and thanks so much for checking this out!

dale


----------

